# Cockshot Dressage?



## dressagelove (21 March 2013)

Just entered the BD on 31st there, a new venue for me, I've never been.
Is it nice? Where is the warm up / test arenas, indoor / outdoor etc?

Easy to find? Nice atmosphere?

I hate the unknown so any info appreciated


----------



## PoppyAnderson (21 March 2013)

It's a small place, so locating warm up and rings is a doddle. No indoor. Yes, easy to find. Not far from M6 and straight off a main-ish road. I can be more specific if required!


----------

